# Passt mein Gaming-PC so zusammen?



## tilltophoods (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, 

Nach einigen Jahren möchte ich mir jetzt endlich mal einen leistungsstarken Gaming-PC zulegen. Es ist mein erster Versuch, einen PC selber zusammen zu bauen und ich habe mir folgende Komponenten rausgesucht: 
8GB G.Skill SNIPER DDR3-1866 DIMM CL9 Dual 
Intel Xeon E3-1231v3 4x 3.40GHz So.1150 BOX


4096MB MSI GeForce GTX 970 Gaming 4G Aktiv 
1000GB Seagate Desktop HDD ST1000DM003 
LG Electronics GH24NSC0 DVD-RW SATA intern 
120GB Samsung 850 Evo 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 
530 Watt be quiet! Pure Power L8 CM Modular 
Gigabyte GA-H97-D3H Intel H97 So.1150 Dual 
TP-Link TL-WN881ND WL300MBit PCIe

(Hier der Link zu meinem Mindfactory-Warenkorb https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping_cart.php )

Ist da irgendetwas ganz großer Unfug? Irgendwelche Tipps oder Ideen? Und kann man mit der Wlankarte anständig online spielen?
Danke schonmal im vorraus! 
-LG Till


----------



## erkosh (13. Dezember 2015)

Hi,

ich bin kein Profi. Ich habe mir am Freitag meinen PC zusammen gesteckt und auch einiges dazu gelesen. 
Ich denke im groben und ganzen ist das so in Ordnung, aber warte noch auf die Profis.

Ich persönlich würde noch einen CPU-Kühler nehmen. Da man, soweit ich weiß, die CPU nicht übertakten kann, reicht da einer um die 20 Euro locker. Ich habe mich zwischen den dreien hier entschieden, die alle drei gut sein sollen:

Arctic Freezer 13 CO Tower Kühler - Hardware,
EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks
Scythe Katana 4 Tower Kühler - Hardware,
Ich habe den Scyhte genommen, weil er von den Abmessungen kompakter ist. Das Einbauen war voll ok. Ich denke mit einem größeren Kühler wäre der Einbau auch ok gewesen.
Mein PC ist wie gesagt seit Freitag im Betrieb, deshalb habe ich keine Langzeit Erfahrung mit dem Scyhte. Aber bisher ist alles super. Im Idle ist die CPU unter 20°C. Mit Pime95 hatte ich in 40 Minuten und Gehüse-Lüfter auf der dritten (höchsten) Stufe ein Max. von 59°C. Während dem Prime Test war die Temperatur aber meist um die 50°C. 

Ich persönlich habe mir noch ein gedämmtes extra leises Gehäuse gegönnt. Das ist nicht zwingend nötig. Aber ich persönlich kann das nur empfehlen. Ich habe den hier genommen: 8637629 - be quiet! Silent Base 600 gedämmt Midi 
Ist zwar ein wenig teurer als andere gedämmte Gehäuse. Aber ich persönlich bin froh, dass ich den gekauft habe. Die 3-Stufen-Lüfter-Steuerung ist klasse. Du hörst auf der ersten Stufe wirklich fast nichts. Lass mich dir das so beschreiben: Mein Atmen ist lauter, mein Mausklicken oder Tatstatur-Tippern ist im Gegensatz zur PC-Lautstärke Ruhebelästigung. 
In der mittleren Stufe hörst du auch nichts. Die dritte Stufe ist hörbar, aber nicht laut.
Der hier ist billiger, aber auch kleiner. Ein Kumpel hat den und ist auch sehr zufrieden. Da passen aber "nur" mATX Boards drauf:
8570005 - Nanoxia Deep Silence 4 gedämmt Mini 
Da musst Du selber wissen, ob es dir das Wert ist und wenn ja, wie viel.

Edit:
Ich persönlich habe auch gleich eine 500GB SSD genommen. Wäre dann ca. 50 Euro teurer insgesamt. Du hast leider auch kein Budget dazu geschrieben, deshalb weiß ich nicht, wieviel du ausgeben kannst/willst. 
Ich persönlich brauche wirklich keine 1TB. Für große Daten o.ä. habe ich eine 500GB USB 3.0 externe Festplatte. Die hatte ich aber auch vor dem Zusammenstecken des PCs.
Meine Überlegung war folgende: 120GB SSD + 1TB HDD = 110 Euro. 500GB SSD ist ca. 155-160 Euro. Für 50 Euro mehr habe ich alles auf einer SSD. Falls die 500GB irgendwann nicht reichen, kann ich mir dann nochmal eine 500GB SSD holen, die dann günstiger sein sollte.
Momentan ist die 500GB SSD bei 154,52 Euro: http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...TA-6Gb-s-TLC-Toggle--MZ-75E500B-E_987649.html


----------



## Golgomaph (13. Dezember 2015)

Also ich bin ebenfalls kein Profi, aber aus eigenen Erfahrungen sowie was man hier im Forum und so liest geb ich da auch mal mein Senf zu ab ^^:

Gerade für Spiele solltest du dir schon 1TB holen, die brauchen heutzutage ja um die 60GB .. eine SSD verkürzt bei Games lediglich die Ladezeiten, weswegen das so gesagt "unnötig" ist wenn dich die Ladezeiten nicht stören. Allerdings sind HDD's ja auch schneller geworden. Eine 120GB oder gar 250GB-SSD für Windows ist ja momentan im Trend ... kann ich auch empfehlen. Allerdings rate ich dir vom Laufwerk ab, das habe ich und das macht einen ziemlichen Radau beim Hochfahren .. zwar nur 1 Sekunde lang und vielleicht ist es einfach ein Montagsprodukt, aber es gibt glaube ich sowieso noch paar billigere. 
Die Wlan-Karte ist relativ unnötig .. außer du hast eine 100k+ Leitung und deine Mainboard-Wlan-Karte unterstützt die nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Dezember 2015)

Das sieht insgesamt schon mal gut aus. Hast du das RAM denn wegen der Optik genommen? Ansonsten nimm einfach ein etwas gütnstigeres DDR3-1600-RAM. die 1866 bringen dir nix. Die MSI 970 ist recht teuer, aber gut - du kannst aber auch eine etwas günstigere nehmen.  Für die CPU vlt. nen extra Kühler nehmen, wenn Dir ein leiser PC wichtig ist. Ein Alpenföhn Sella oder Brocken Eco, oder auch ein Arctic Freezer 13 CO.

Wegen WLAN: kabellos ist NIE so gut wie per Kabel, aber wenn es nicht anders geht, wäre die gewählte Karte sicher okay. Du hast halt ggf. Nachteile bei schnellen Games, weil du ne kleinere Verzögerung haben wirst - wie groß die sein wird, kann man nicht genau sagen, aber wenn du beim Spielen per Kabel schon wegen 20ms mehr Ping "meckerst", wäre WLAN eher nicht so dolle  


@Golgomaph: welche Mainboard-Karte? ^^  so gut wie kein Mainboard bis ca 120€ hat onboard schon WLAN dabei - das ist nur bei ITX-Boards EHER üblich (weil die halt idR für nen   Wohnzimmer-HTPC verwendet werden), aber selbst da haben ca 1/3 der Boards kein WLAN


----------



## tilltophoods (13. Dezember 2015)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Anwort! Ich denke ich werde dann eine 1600er RAM und den alpenföhn gleich noch dazu nehmen. Kabel geht bei mir leider nicht deswegen werde ich denk ich die Karte besorgen.


----------



## tilltophoods (13. Dezember 2015)

Danke den CPU-Kühler hätte ich glatt vergessen!


----------



## tilltophoods (13. Dezember 2015)

Danke für den Tipp, da werd ich mich wohl noch um ein besseres Laufwerk kümmern müssen.


----------



## Golgomaph (14. Dezember 2015)

@Herbboy Hatte es mit LAN verwechselt  Sorry!


----------

